# what was the Dollar V Punt back in 2001



## dodo (20 Apr 2010)

Trying to find the rate of the dollar back in 2001 V the Punt


----------



## papervalue (20 Apr 2010)

dodo said:


> Trying to find the rate of the dollar back in 2001 V the Punt


 
[broken link removed]

try tables on central bank website (use euro in 2001 but just convert to punts)


----------



## dodo (20 Apr 2010)

papervalue said:


> [broken link removed]
> 
> try tables on central bank website (use euro in 2001 but just convert to punts)


Thanks perfect


----------

